# Ist lathe project.



## Todd Adams (Jul 6, 2020)

Decided to make a captured nut for my first turning, facing, knurling and threading project. 
 No surprises just fun!
On to making pins for my tractor.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 6, 2020)

Let's see the pins when done, what material are you using and what machine are you using?


----------



## brino (Jul 6, 2020)

Well done!
Keep having fun.
-brino


----------



## Todd Adams (Jul 6, 2020)

Grizzly g4003g. 12x36. 
I am open for suggestions on material.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 6, 2020)

Good job Todd.


----------



## RWanke (Jul 19, 2020)

12L14 is easy machining with usually good finishes for fun projects. Don't know how good it would be for tractor pins though.


----------



## michieltje (Jul 21, 2020)

Looked better then my first try! (and second)


----------

